# 522/625 - L2.54 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## Jason Nipp

Software Version L2.54 for DP522/DP625 


audio fixes for some ITV applications
enhanced modem driver updates
direct transponder entry in point-dish re-tune fix
SW64 checkswitch corner-case missing polarities fix
HDD diagnostics (e.g. pop-up 599) enhancements
adult channel timer fix


----------



## jessshaun

Hopefully this will also fix the problem I've been having with version L2.53. The screen will freeze from time to time so badly that the reciever will reboot. This normally only happens on Nickelodeon, but still annoying.


----------



## Kevin Brown

I just checked. Still have L2.53. This version is not so good for audio and video dropouts. Hopefully that is improved some for the new rev.


----------



## llunken777

Has anyone received this new update yet? Does the modem driver issues mean that the Caller ID will actually work consistently?


----------



## jessshaun

I recieved this update today. So far so good on the caller ID. It's worked flawlessly for me today.


----------



## Kevin Brown

Any way to "force" the update? The last time my receiver checked for updates (?) was 8-25. Once a month kind of thing?


----------



## chaddux

Kevin Brown said:


> Any way to "force" the update? The last time my receiver checked for updates (?) was 8-25. Once a month kind of thing?


There is no way for you to know when the receiver last checked for software updates. That information is not recorded anywhere, to my knowledge. Besides, any time you turn the receiver off (or if you have auto-updates enabled), it's checking for new updates. What you are probably looking at is the "Last Connect" date which has NOTHING to do with software updates. That is the last time the receiver successfully connected by phone line to DISH's system. Software updates come from the satellite, not through the phone line.


----------



## llunken777

I just got the new L2.54 today. Hopefully the audio and Caller ID will be fixed, it's too early for me to tell yet.


----------



## rmorton0573

I searched the forums, but had not found anyone to have the type of problem, I'm having with the new 625 software version, Well I work a screwed up shift and got home around 4:30 this morning, and checked and I received the new software, well one of the first things I noticed, was that there was no audio loss on my recorded programs, I was happy about that, but I did notice that there was a crackleing sound comimg from my speakers, I switched to live tv, and the sound was gone, but it was crackling on all my recorded post L254 shows, I also noticed that when watching post L254 shows besides the crackleing, I could hear low volume of what sounded like a game show or somthing, in the background of the recording, It kinda reminded me of when you tape over a old VCR or Audio Cassette tape, and sometimes you can hear the very faint audio of what you recorded over. Am I alone on this or has anyone esle with the L254 software had this problem.
Sorry so long winded.


----------



## Kevin Brown

Chad- You are correct sir.  "Last Connect" is what I was looking at. Plus, lo and behold, I looked last night, and I now have L254. And ... I honestly don't remember any dropouts last night either. (Fingers crossed...)


----------



## ColoradoDBS

Dropouts have decreased, but are still present, however, some recordings now have a steady audio buzz that accompanies playback but is not present on live broadcast.


----------



## ColoradoDBS

Not getting the extra audio - but the hiss/crackling you describe is identical to what is happening on my 625 right now.


----------



## CopyChief

I noticed this morning that I have 2.54. I'm not sure when it came in, but watching recorded shows last night was as bad as it has been in months. Pixel rips, audio dropouts -- they were all there, maybe 2-3 during the first hour and at least 10 during the second hour. A few times the picture dropped (went black) a few frames and the audio went out of sync. Hopefully this doesn't mean my unit's going bad.


----------



## Kevin Brown

Yup, last night I had occasions of frozen video while the audio is still playing, and then the video jumps to catch up, audio and video dropouts, and these little squeal like defects, and sometime poor pixelation. Sometimes I'll rewind to play an affected section again. Most time, the defect is gone, sometimes it stays. Basically, not much change for me from L253. Sigh.


----------



## CopyChief

Last night I noticed the frozen video and squeals, too (with a 522 on 2.54).


----------



## Apache

Yep, same here with audio and video drop outs, Don't think it will ever get fixed, so I have learned to just live with it.


----------



## CopyChief

Obviously it's hard to tell since the problems are pretty intermittent -- but I watched a program recorded a while back, probably when 2.53 was around, and while there were some dropouts I didn't have any squealing or frozen video. Everything I've recorded since 2.54 has had the frozen video problems. This is a nutty problem... not as annoying or off-putting as the av sync problems of 2.35, but still frustrating.


----------



## alacazam

I too am having SERIOUS problems with my 522 since 2.54 with the same problem that CopyChief is having. I have 9 recorded programs since 2.54 and when playing back ALL the recorded programs EVERY 10 to 12 seconds the Picture Freezes and the Audio Drops out. I can't even watch the programs with this annoyance! I certainly hope Dish gets this fixed REAL SOON. Does anyone have any ideas how this can be reported to Dish any other way than to call a CSR?


----------



## Spliff

I've got L254 on my 625 and it seems much buggier than the previous version. I get lots of video skips and audio cutouts. Its getting annoying. Who can we contact with these issues?


----------



## Kevin Brown

I just submitted a customer service request about the dropouts. We'll see if anything happens. 

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/aboutus/contact_us/index.asp


----------



## mallu2u

Is there a way on 522 to change the updates from being installed automatically to manually? 510 had that option but I do not see that option in 522.


----------



## Jason Nipp

mallu2u said:


> Is there a way on 522 to change the updates from being installed automatically to manually? 510 had that option but I do not see that option in 522.


Under updates, if you select Do not automatically download, ask permission, it will prompt you when an update is in range and you could then choose to install or ignore. If you choose to ignore, it will ask you randomly the same question until you accept or until it is a forced update.


----------

